# Fresh Build



## merlin4501 (Aug 1, 2009)

We just put this together to compete in the 2010 Iceman !! This race is a blast.

Terry


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking ride!!

Do you mind sharing the build specs? Fork, cranks, wheelset, drivetrain etc.


----------



## merlin4501 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks ! fork is a Fox talas, I-9 enduro wheels, Conti rubber, thomson posts and stem, Easton monkey lite bar, xtr derailleur, front is a modded slx, fsa slk carbon road cranks 46-39, xtr cassette 12-34, (changes are in our future gearing wise), XX brakes withe the 7 inch rotors. We ran the fork at the lower travel 120, the brakes seem to have plenty of stopping power but we are a light team at about 300lbs. The bike weighed 37 lb 6 oz. So far the bike rides really well.
Terry


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey, Terry, can I be a pain? Of course the answer is yes, but any chance of deleting and re uploading the photos smaller? They are just a bit too wide to see everything without a bunch of scrolling around. If not that's ok too.

Now about the bike, pretty darn sweet with a serious but dedicated build spec.

My quads hurt just thinking about turning a 39t.

FWIW, I don't know the rear dropout spacing for an Ellsworth, but do know the SLX 2x9 on our Fandango with 145mm shifts to good in the front. If we limit the travel to prevent the overshift, the chain rubs the cage in the 11. 

Looks very good though.

Are entries open or still open for the Iceman race? Other than freezing maybe we should try and plan a road trip.

Does it snow sometimes during the race?

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Took a look at the other topic, listing the teams that competed in the race for 2010.

Looks like you two did real well.

PK


----------



## merlin4501 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks. We had a great time at the race, it was my girlfriends first race. We missed our start wave and our teammate locked his keys in the truck but it all ads to the "experience"

Terry


----------



## Rida29r (May 26, 2009)

Nice bike  37 lbs my ass!


----------



## merlin4501 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Glute ala maximus*

I don't have any info about you backside but would you like to see a pic of the bike in the shop scale ? My last Ventana weighed 42 so i was geeked about the weight of the new bike > 
Thanks Terry


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Road cranks with Outboard BB's, that thin little piece of nuthin saddle, some light tires, rims and tubliss, might get it there, and from your list of the build, this is the kind of stuff you used.

It does sound a bit on the lighter side though, but that's fine..

Go 2x9, right side drive and lower the weight further...

PK


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, sweet.


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

sweet looking ride. almost bought one of these.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

merlin4501 said:


> I don't have any info about you backside but would you like to see a pic of the bike in the shop scale ? My last Ventana weighed 42 so i was geeked about the weight of the new bike >
> Thanks Terry


I'd like to see that photo.


----------

